# Kali Representatives



## guro_abon (Sep 10, 2006)

Rapido Realismo Kali Interantional
************ ********* *PRESENTS* ********* ********* ****
Punong Guro Henry Espera
Philippines 2006
Kali Warrior and Mastery Training Camp
November 6  December 11, 2006
***OPEN to ALL STYLES and SKILL LEVELS***

(One Month Intensive Basic Instructor Training Certification Camp)
For more info visit http://www.angelfir e.com/art2/ rapidorealismo


All inquiries, assistance with planning, and reservations contact:
Guro Isagani Abon
VP, Director of Training - RRKI
rapido_realismo@ yahoo.com
combatpamuok2@ yahoo.com
00639216176010

WANTED!!!

RAPIDO REALISMO KALI REPRESENTATIVES
We are currently looking for Representatives in the U.S. and Europe.
Become an Rapido Realismo Kali representative by starting an RRK 
training group. For more info on starting a training group visit 
www.angelfire. com/art2/ rapidorealismo or contact us for more info.
www.rapidorealismo. netfreehost. com


----------

